# Hamas-organized mass wedding of adult men and little girls



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

Except...*it's a hoax.*

snopes.com: Hamas Mass Wedding for 450 Little Girls






Pictures of a line of men holding hands with little girls in white have circulated widely in support of a hoax that is little more than anti-Islamic and anti-Palestinian hate mongering.

According to Snopes, quoting a NYT article from 2008, officials in Gaza have organized a number of mass-wedding celebrations:



> _The grooms were resplendent in white shirts while the brides all wore black. At a sports stadium one recent October evening, thousands of Palestinians  300 newly married couples along with relatives and friends  gathered for a mass wedding celebration, the 10th here this year courtesy of Hamas.
> 
> Hamas has been observing a truce with Israel, allowing its underground fighters to resurface but leaving them without much to do. At the same time, hundreds of the group's women have been recently widowed, their husbands having been killed either in confrontations with Israel or in the fighting between Hamas and its secular rival, Fatah.
> 
> ...



Photographs and videos from these events were circulated  and accompanied by commentary asserting that "_most (or all) of the brides at the wedding were actually "pre-pubescent girls" who, despite being under ten years of age, were being married off to men in their mid- to late-twenties (in large part because the older women who were the real brides were not visibly evident in those images)_."

What are the facts?  According to Snopes investigation:

"...the young girls in these pictures were not being married off to adult males; they were relatives of the brides and grooms (typically nieces and cousins ranging in age from three to eight years old) who were merely ancillary participants in the ceremony, performing a function similar to that of flower girls in western-style weddings. *Even though news accounts document that they were undeniably present, the older women who did get married that day weren't apparent in the recorded images because, unlike the style of weddings most westerners are accustomed to, brides don't take center stage at this type of event*"


Most interesting, it concludes with a statement by the very reporter who covered one of those events:



> Dozens, and I mean dozens, of websites took the video of the event and wrote lurid stories about Hamas mass paedophilia with headlines about '450 child brides', and endless copy about how disgusting this was, how it showed how depraved Islam is, et al, ad infinitum. *Site after site jumped on the story, linking from one totally wrong load of rubbish to the next.*
> 
> *It showed how much some people want to believe nonsense like this, as it reinforces their prejudices, always a comfortably fun thing to do*. But Hamas, and the jihadists do enough terrible things without having to make things up about them. *Most of the stuff I read was outright, unthinking, gleeful, Islamophobia from people who clearly knew nothing about Arab popular culture. It's as if they really believe that because there are [real] examples of child brides, it means all weddings are with child brides.*
> 
> Who would you believe, the reporter who went to the event, or a desperately poor version of citizen journalist, sitting at home, making things up, not checking anything, and either unknowingly or deliberately, writing hysterical anti Islamic nonsense?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 22, 2014)

That was published in Ha'aretz long ago.

They were the first ones to jump into Hamas' defense, imagine that.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

Lipush said:


> That was published in Ha'aretz long ago.
> 
> They were the first ones to jump into Hamas' defense, imagine that.



 

I kept seeing that photo floating around here with they typical anti-muslim diatribe and couldn't imagine it was real, but until now - I could not find anything on it.  I probably didn't know the right search terms.

Good for Ha'aretz


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

Forced Underage Marriages Continue in Gaza - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.

Meanwhile, the deliberate spreading of a hoax like this, who's sole purpose is to inflame anti-Islamic bigotry does nothing to help the real issue.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.
> 
> Meanwhile, the deliberate spreading of a hoax like this, who's sole purpose is to inflame anti-Islamic bigotry does nothing to help the real issue.




The mass marriage and picture were real, just the captions were misleading.  To people who are not familiar might easily assume the girls were the brides.
Massages are no unusual from South Africa to Syria.  Temporary marriages are also quite frequent unfortunately.
Underage marriage is common enough.  Girls as young as 8 have been married off to men 40 and older.  10 million young girls a year are married to men old enough to be their fathers or grandfathers.  The idea of a man having had more than 80 wives is also bothersome to many.  So to assume that the young girls might be the brides in a mass wedding is not out of the realm of possibilities, especially such a public display.
Hoax?  No.  Misinformation, that particular time, yes.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.
> ...



That is true but it was deliberately spread in a misleading way designed to demonize - the article the pictures were taken from made it clear what the event was and what the pictures were of.



> Massages are no unusual from South Africa to Syria.  Temporary marriages are also quite frequent unfortunately.
> Underage marriage is common enough.  Girls as young as 8 have been married off to men 40 and older.  10 million young girls a year are married to men old enough to be their fathers or grandfathers.  The idea of a man having had more than 80 wives is also bothersome to many.  So to assume that the young girls might be the brides in a mass wedding is not out of the realm of possibilities, especially such a public display.
> Hoax?  No.  Misinformation, that particular time, yes.



I see how it could be a "misinformation" but, that implies benign intent.  People who believed it and spread it - might be guilty of "misinformation".  However, the person who originated it, created a hoax.  When you read the articles that the photos came from - and you read the hoax email - I think it's easy to see the intent was to mislead.

Hoaxes are defined as "deliberately fabricated falsehoods made to masquerade as truth".

The original email was titled: HAMAS PLAYS HOST TO PEDOPHILIA 

The text of the hoax was as follows.



> Muhammed married a six year old bride. But Islam has evolved in 1500 years. In Hamas land, in 2009, the brides are almost seven.
> 
> Mass Muslim Marriage
> 
> ...



It's pretty clear that the author took information out of the articles, added his own invention (about children) and then spread it.  People were willing to believe because it fed their own prejudices.

I should add - forced marriages and underage marriages are a real problem, but even in those countries where they occur - the marriages of children this young are relatively uncommon.  And mass marriage of children - where has anytbhing remotely like that occurred?  People are unwilling beyond the surface.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



two years ago Gujarat
two years ago Afghanistan
two year ago Iran
last month Nigeria, some of the 1,000 brides were only 13


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I'm not sure what your point is?  The hoax was referring to children under ten...

edited to add - I think I misunderstood, do you mean mass marriages?  Do you have a source?  (I have not heard about those)


----------



## dreolin (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



And none of those allegations changes the fact that the story was a hoax and that child brides occur all over the world.

Imagine what haters could do with the father/daughter dances that occur regularly in the USA.

You are justifying and supporting racial, ethnic, and religious hatred, aris2chat, whether you know it or not.

Shall we move on to the practices of Haredic/Hasidic rabbis right here in the USA, or are their "dalliances" somehow less horrible to you because they are not Muslims.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And there he goes again LOL !!

Attacking a pro - Zionist poster for absolutely no reason at all, and then somehow bringing Jews into the mix.

You just can't help yourself, can you 'dreolin' . So pathetic 

And how is justifying and supporting racial, ethnic and religious hatred?? All he did was bring up examples of countries that have allowed (and likely encouraged) child marriages.

You're like a pest that simply won't go away.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Mass marriages of children, though most in Nigeria were older, some of the brides were only 13.  It is tragic when children are wed even before they  have their first cycle.  Too many children and though Islam is not the only religion, it is one of the more visible in the abuse of child brides and therefore more visible in the media.
Islam is supposed to allow the bride to refuse, in theory, but practice it is not the case.
When a child can have a nose, ear, even a foot cut off for trying to get away from an abusive much older husband, there is a serious problem with morality.
When children not yet twenty are grandmothers we should question the society they are raised in.  Question the care and well being of the children and why such practices are still carried out.  Girls not give enough education to know their rights and how to get help from abuse or enough maturity to make an intelligent decision about what marriage is or that divorce can be an option.  To have enough strength of character to say no if pressured.  These are denied to child brides, singular or in mass weddings.

That child brides might have been acceptable 1500 yrs ago or 3000 yrs ago does not make it acceptable today.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 22, 2014)

Would have been more believable were those white shirts hanging onto goats.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Totally agree.  In most societies where it still occurs, the girls often end up very abused.  It's particularly a bad problem in very poor areas where a woman has little value beyond her dowery and it's not uncommon to "sell" girls into marriage or to take care of a debt.  They are usually poorly educated and marriage stops what little educational opportunities they might have.  It's almost impossible to escape those marriages.  I just had not heard of "mass weddings" like that.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Another disturbing fact is that the government doesn't do anything to cease these barbaric 'practices' . In fact, they allow it


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> And there he goes again LOL !!
> 
> Attacking a pro - Zionist poster for absolutely no reason at all...


Then riddle me this, Batman...

_*..."Why did that big fucking goon for Phoenix attack Swaggy P a week ago?"*_


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > And there he goes again LOL !!
> ...


Ah, good evening Bevis.......,er, Butthead. I get you two mixed up.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > And there he goes again LOL !!
> ...



Because Kobe Bryant injured his Achilles Tendon


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.



I doubt it was intended as a hoax.  The pictures were real, just the context of the event was misunderstood.  Hamas did stage the event and most people seeing girls in bride dresses during a mass wedding could understandably assume the girls were not stand ins but the actual brides.
Without context people did not understand the mass wedding of 200 kindergarten students in china either.  Just because people don't understand does not mean it is a hoax.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



All she brought up was Muslim countries (with the exception of Gujarat, which is part of India and has a significant Muslim population) that ALLEGEDLY (you bigot) allowed and encouraged child marriages on a thread that is exposing a hoax on a mass marriage in Gaza that for all intents and purposes she is defending.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



A massive, well known bigot calling someone else a bigot...what's wrong with that picture?

What's your point BTW (seems like nothing, as usual) ? You blab so much I really don;t understand your point, except for the fact that you originally posted here to bring up Haredim, in order to get your 'trashing Jews' fix....

One thing is for sure, if this thread was about Jews marrying children, wow !! I could only imagine the things you would post !


----------



## dreolin (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



There are plenty of cases where Jews and Jewish religious authorities marry children. I am not posting it because it has nothing to do with Coyotes exposure of a hoax that began when the Israeli press (and including Ha'aretz, who later retracted) published it as a fact without checking their facts and was later spread by primarily Jewish blogs and then European mainstream press and, later, the American presses.

However, if it salves your little ego and helps to unruffle you smarmy little feathers, why don't we just claim that it all started by midget albino hunchbacks from Pocatello Idaho and no circumcised individuals were involved at all in this hoax.

Now, buzz off. You have exceeded your inconsequential boring statements for the evening, particularly those of the "I know who you are!!! I know what you did!!!" Take it to e-mail where I can just open it and not read it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.
> ...



But the pictures were taken from an article that detailed the event - the originator of the hoax had to have seen that and selectively chosen portions of the article to quote - it was selectively cherry-picked.  That's not "misunderstood" - misunderstood would be someone who just saw the pictures.


----------



## Sally (Jan 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.
> ...



You know, Aris, when I first saw that picture, I didn't even think those little girls were brides.  I just thought that they were accompanying their older brothers in which the brother were grooms at a mass wedding.  Even in Saudi Arabia, they are frowning on marriages of girls being married at a very young age, although it is still being done, as you can see. 

Furore continues over Saudi child?s marriage - Emirates 24/7


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Thank you for proving my point once again, I appreciate it.. You couldn't even comment on the topic, or the link posted by aris, for that matter (http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2013/08/underage-marriage-child-palestinians-gaza.html#) Your obsession with trashing Jews is absolutely pathetic, 'dreolin'. You need help. Or a life maybe. And remember, denial is always the hardest step to get past.

Oh, and you're in no position to accuse me of posting inconsequential statements. It's kind of like you calling me a bigot..
And if you don't like me responding to your posts, then put me on ignore, bigot


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That is what I thought as well.

The problem of child marriages is worst in rural and poor areas.  More and more nations are instituting more reasonable minimum ages for marriage but it's difficult for central authorities to enforce, goes against long established custom and doesn't address some of the underlying problems that drive it such as poverty and women and girls being considered of little value.  The marriages are little more than the selling of young girls.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The worst part about child marriages in my opinion is the fact that the bride is doing this against her will. Not to mention they are too young to make these decisions.

I read the link that aris posted about child marriages in Gaza, and the former child bride telling her story in the article, and she mentioned the reason for her father sending her off to get married to that man was because he simply couldn;t afford to take care of her. I'm wondering if that is also a main reason for other child marriages in the world


----------



## dreolin (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



LOL...actually you are not only a bigot, you are a stupid person. You have no control over your stupidity so I really cannot blame you for that, but you might try to rein in your bigotry.

I very sincerely believe that my putting you on ignore will not result in your ceasing to respond to my posts. It will only result in my not being able to see your inane responses...unless someone else copies them in their posts.

(Is that too complicated for you to understand?)


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Judaism permit child betrothals, but child marriage was abolished long ago.
The bride must be old enough to consent to the marriage even though betrothed since childhood.  Theoretically a girl is not eligible to wed till at least three years after she begin her cycle.  People who don't understand how to read the talmud think it is permitting a child to be married at three.  It is referring to the years after becoming a woman as a limitation.


----------



## Sally (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



What I find disgusting is that they marry these little girls to men old enough to be their grandfathers in some cases.  What kind of conversation does a grown man think he is going to have with a little girl as his companion?  I realize that all over the world women marry men who are so much older than they are, but at least these are grown women and know what they are doing.  I think most of us were happy to hear when that little Yemni girl asked for a divorce and was granted one.  She should have been home playing with her Barbies.  Anyhow, when my husband was in the Middle East, he and the two other Americans he was with were approached by a father who offered his daughter for $50.  So sad.

AFP: Yemeni girl, 8, gets divorce after forced marriage


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Actually - it's a pretty common reason: Five Things You May Not Know About Child Marriage : Parallels : NPR



> Parents often believe that by marrying off a young girl, they are doing what's best for her.
> 
> It's true that parents often receive a dowry for marrying off a young daughter. But there are strong links between between poverty and child marriage.  In times of drought, when crops fail and families become desperate, rates of child marriage have gone up. In patriarchal cultures, where young girls are often the last ones fed at mealtime, ICRW's Petroni says some parents may feel a daughter's circumstances will improve if she's someone's wife.
> 
> In many places, adolescent girls are also at risk of rape, even while walking to school. Parents may offer a daughter's hand in the belief this will help protect her from a sexual assault that could leave her stigmatized in the community and unlikely to be married.



Also: In Niger, child marriage on rise due to hunger - The Denver Post



> Even at the best of times, one out of every three girls in Niger marries before her 15th birthday, a rate of child marriage among the highest in the world, according to a UNICEF survey.
> 
> Now this custom is being layered on top of a crisis. At times of severe drought, parents pushed to the wall by poverty and hunger are marrying their daughters at even younger ages.
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Of course when you have no argument, just bring out the name calling 

Pathetic post (yet another one lol !!)

Speaking of stupid, you might want to look up the word bigot, before you use it. Words like that are a bit out of your vocabulary, bigot.

Like I said, if you don't like me responding to your bigoted, idiotic, useless, bullshit posts, then put me on ignore.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I think in many of these countries they are slowly instituting minimum marriage ages that are around 16.  The problem is - they might have the laws on the books but they either lack the resources or will to enforce it.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



And like I said, you are stupid. My putting you on ignore will not stop you from responding to my posts. It will only stop me from seeing your response.

Apparently, you cannot understand that very simple concept. Tell ya what. Stop responding to my posts. It is as simple as that. Stop stalking me. Stop PMing me. Leave me the fuck alone. I will put you on ignore if that is what it takes. If I see that you have responded to me, all bets are off.


----------



## toastman (Jan 22, 2014)

dreolin said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Jesus Christ, what a fucking cry baby you are   

If I feel like responding to your post, I will. If you dont like it, then why are you responding back to me?? Can you not help yourself ??


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 22, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.



Unfortunately it undermines the exposure of the tragedy so many women (and young girls) suffer under Arab/Muslim culture. A 16 year old rape victim was forced BY HER FAMILY to marry the rapist, saving the family face and sparing the rapist prison time. She subsequently killed herself. Child brides and forced clitoral circumcision are indicative of how females are viewed and abused in tribal Arab societies where ignorance  - particularly among females - is strictly enforced.

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEF2lSXXL6_boP5zXTQ-a2-U3CPAw


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



November, 2013 was two months ago.

"The proposal to raise the marriage age was first mooted in 2004, by the National Council for the Child. Since then, a number of MKs, including Zuabi, have tried to promote the amendment, but under pressure from the ultra-Orthodox the cabinet has repeatedly decided not to support it. 

A study carried out by ACRI indicated that for years the state did not even enforce the law to prevent minors under 17 from marrying: In 2004, no criminal cases were opened for underage marriage, even though the practice is widespread in certain communities in Israel. Only four such cases were investigated in 2003."


http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...on-plans-to-raise-marriage-age-to-18-1.416273

This pretty much confirms what Coyote said, albeit in circumtuitive way. Child marriages do not occur in European cultures so much Israel is essentially a European state in a Mideastern worldm but the Haredim are, for the most part, remnants from more ancient Jewish world in the Mideast.

This thread is about a hoax meant to discredit Muslims. When I first read it, I nknew it was a hoax. As I said, the enemies of America could make hay about the incestuous courtships between fathers and their daughters at the familial orgiastic bacchanalia (sure, someone sneaks a nip or two) known to us as Father Daughter Dances.

A good example of how these hateful and bigoted stories propagate is by word of mouth. My God, I just read yesterday about a Lebanese baby who had joined Hizballah  (before y'all jump on Sunn Man, Hizballah is Shia) which is preposturous and, dare I say it, I bet if we trace this hoax back to a source, Jews, Evangelicals, or Israelis are involved in distorting what really happened. Some people just seem to allow their hatred distort their reality.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.
> ...



I sure am glad we live in America where we know how to deal with these damn Arab kafirs in a civilized manner...

Charge: Man attacked Arab students on Seattle bus - seattlepi.com


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> That was published in Ha'aretz long ago.
> 
> They were the first ones to jump into Hamas' defense, imagine that.


Like in ancient days.  This is when you know they have nothing but this regurgitated crap.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


A little bit of both.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


I thought it was Bill Clinton DIDN'T have sex with "that woman".


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Forced Underage Marriages Continue in Gaza - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


Where there's smoke there's fire?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > That was published in Ha'aretz long ago.
> ...



I don't have a point about Ha'aretz pointing out a mistake, because I appreciate the truth.

It's their way of wrting that article and defending Hamas, that pissed me off.

Like most of their writings


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.
> 
> Meanwhile, the deliberate spreading of a hoax like this, who's sole purpose is to inflame anti-Islamic bigotry does nothing to help the real issue.



Isn't their staging of Jewish attacks under the sole purpose of inflaming Anti-Israeli bigotry worth condemning as well? They besically invented the hoax.

*If you intend on throwing a stone, don't build a house of glass!*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is a true story of a forced child marriage, among the Jewish Haredi.



Haredi parents marry off 13-year-old daughter as 'penance' for flirtationsRabbi in West Bank town of Modi'in convinced parents that Kabbalist text prescribed matrimony to atone for 'misconduct'.

A 13-year-old girl from the ultra-Orthodox town of Modi'in Ilit was married to a 16-year-old this week, after religious activists in the town told the girls' parents it would be penance for her romantic involvement with the boy.

"About a month ago, the girl, an eighth-grader at the Netivot Da'at school in the West Bank town of Modi'in Ilit, told other girls in her class that she had become engaged to a 16-year-old boy from Rehovot, and that the two intended to get married soon. She also showed the girls clips of the engagement on her cellular phone......"


Haredi parents marry off 13-year-old daughter as 'penance' for flirtationsIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

There is always a justification for a Zionist to lie.






Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, here's the troll shoving Jewish hatred into this.

Been waiting for you, Sherri. A thread without your trollism doesn't count.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is always a justification for a Zionist to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is your wait of saying I made an argument you can't respond to.

You're pathetic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

When is a child considered an adult? According to Jewish law, a boy is considered a minor until he has reached the age of thirteen years and one day.**In order to be considered a man (&#8220;ish&#8221 two pubic hairs need to have appeared. If for some reason that hasn&#8217;t happened yet, then his change of status to &#8220;ish&#8221; is delayed until the physical evidence of two pubic hairs have occurred. (Niddah 46a; Maimonides, Mishne Torah, Hil. Ishut 2:10,*Shulchan Aruch, Even Ha-ezer 155:12).

For a girl too two pubic hairs need to be visible then at the age of twelve she is considered an adult. (Niddah 46a, Maimonides, Mishne Torah, Ishut 2:1).

Jewish Values Online - What is your view on child marriages?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

You are justifying this hoax and there is simply no justification for it. 

The thread title is a lie, and rather then simply acknowledge it , you want to continue with the lie and hoax and use some Zionist creative thinking to justify it. 




Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a justification for a Zionist to lie.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

The thread is based on a lie, a hoax.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Forced marriages are a serious problem in many parts of the world, including Gaza.
> ...



What I find absolutely incredible is here are Gazan men, probably fathers or brothers or uncles celebrating the wedding of adult women not pictured, in an innocent way as is their custom. Then the pictures of it is perpetrated as some lurid and titular hoax, and Coyote reveals that very damaging hoax, and people, and you are one, rush to mitigate that hoax or excuse it or even more outlandishly, seek to actually blame the Palestinians particularly amd Muslims generally for a problem that occurs all over the world and in all societies to some degree...

My God...think "Duck Dynasty" people and all the people who came to the defense of that guy.

And what is missing here is some of those little girls will see those pics and read the hoax and feel heart broken to be used in such a way by the haters of the world. We use them for our political purposes and are no less guilty than the people who perpetrated and furthered this garbage.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Oh, here's the troll shoving Jewish hatred into this.
> 
> Been waiting for you, Sherri. A thread without your trollism doesn't count.



Now don't be silly,this has been a practice before and present day with some Jewish groups......but Israel today is a Secular Nation,it is quite rare but still happens..As you know Lips.

Viva Israel and Viva Palestine.......The USMB's only Pragmatist steve


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Oh, here's the troll shoving Jewish hatred into this.
> 
> Been waiting for you, Sherri. A thread without your trollism doesn't count.



Her post seemed considerably less hateful than the posts directed at those who practice the Islamic faith.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a justification for a Zionist to lie.
> ...



MY HOMELAND IS NOT FOR SALE.....WELL NEITHER WAS THE PALESTINIANS but YOU MURDERED THEM AND DROVE THE INTO EXILE,..ALL THE SAME.



SUFFER LITTLE CHILDREN and BABIES........PALESTINIAN THAT IS AND 60 ODD YEARS LATER CONTINUES......IT WAS NEVER YOUR HOMELAND,BY THE WAY.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, here's the troll shoving Jewish hatred into this.
> ...



Her posts are the same usual bullshit as ever.

She talks about respecting other religions while constantly  slandering Judaiam.

At least those who slander Islam has the dignity to admit of disliking the religion. But talk about respect and tolerance and the peaceful way of Jesus and at the same breath slandering Jesus' religion speaks volumes about her hypocrisy.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're pathetic, too.

Not to mention off topic


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, here's the troll shoving Jewish hatred into this.
> ...



It doesn't happen much not becaus Israel is secular, but because of most religious Jews embraced modern values and learned to combine them with religion. Nobody said its a must to marry young girls. So most do not do that anymore.

There are some who still do. But they aren't many


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Thanks Lipssteve


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sorry Lips but I have never been Pathetic but Pragmatic.......I don't lie either.......as I have constantly said Viva Palestine and Viva Israel....and a Homeland for Both Sematic Peoples.Shalom steven


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Have you read and fully understood the Koran and the hadiths, do you fully understand the abrogation in the Koran.   If you do then you will know beyond a shadow of doubt that all muslims are commanded by their religion to emulate the "most perfect muslim" in thought and deed. Who is this "most perfect muslim" why it is Mohamed the known child rapist who commanded his band of thieving MASS MURDERING scum to test every girl they captured to see if they had any pubic hair. Those that did not were reserved for Mohamed as his sex slaves, those that did were passed around his gang for their sexual pleasure. He raped a girl in the blood of her murdered father because he was a psychopathic killer, he married a 6 year old girl and consummated his marriage with her when she was 9. One of irans ayotollahs wrote a book describing how to have sex with a baby, and the practise is widespread in Islamic nations. So widespread that girls as young as 10 are made infertile by being forced to have sex and babies at that age


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Lest we forget, the opening post was about a rather notorious hoax slandering Islam and it snowballed from there.

SO...her post, the one to which you referred, seemed considerably less hateful than those directed at practitioners of the Islamic faith.

If I am not mistaken, this thread is about bigoted lies and deceit and hatred directed towards Muslims and not about child brides. And people are bringing this hatred to the shores of my country. I find it hard to believe that Jews, who always complain about anti-Semitism would condone and mitigate the same kind and worse hatred directed at others, but I have not seen one single Jewish poster say anything negative about this hoax.

You, and they, are no different than those who defend _The Protocols of Meetings of the Learned Elders of Zion_ as the truth.

And if that is being anti-Semitic, than the truth is anti-Semitic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Have you read and fully understood the Koran and the hadiths, do you fully understand the abrogation in the Koran.   If you do then you will know beyond a shadow of doubt that all muslims are commanded by their religion to emulate the "most perfect muslim" in thought and deed. Who is this "most perfect muslim" why it is Mohamed the known child rapist who commanded his band of thieving MASS MURDERING scum to test every girl they captured to see if they had any pubic hair. Those that did not were reserved for Mohamed as his sex slaves, those that did were passed around his gang for their sexual pleasure. He raped a girl in the blood of her murdered father because he was a psychopathic killer, he married a 6 year old girl and consummated his marriage with her when she was 9. One of irans ayotollahs wrote a book describing how to have sex with a baby, and the practise is widespread in Islamic nations. So widespread that girls as young as 10 are made infertile by being forced to have sex and babies at that age


.....................^^  LOL....funny stuff   ...


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read and fully understood the Koran and the hadiths, do you fully understand the abrogation in the Koran.   If you do then you will know beyond a shadow of doubt that all muslims are commanded by their religion to emulate the "most perfect muslim" in thought and deed. Who is this "most perfect muslim" why it is Mohamed the known child rapist who commanded his band of thieving MASS MURDERING scum to test every girl they captured to see if they had any pubic hair. Those that did not were reserved for Mohamed as his sex slaves, those that did were passed around his gang for their sexual pleasure. He raped a girl in the blood of her murdered father because he was a psychopathic killer, he married a 6 year old girl and consummated his marriage with her when she was 9. One of irans ayotollahs wrote a book describing how to have sex with a baby, and the practise is widespread in Islamic nations. So widespread that girls as young as 10 are made infertile by being forced to have sex and babies at that age
> ...



Thank you. I had this up to respond three times and couldn't so I just closed the window.

I think though, I can now rest the case I was making to Lipush in defense of Sherri with this post by Phoenall.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




The trouble is that,that TERRORIST Organization the ZIONISTS have perpetuated this Anti Semitic Myth because in their WARPED MANTRA they think that they are the Chosen Few!!!!!!!!!!!!and gives them justification to do as they like and thumb their noses at others who question them.....and the one liner always comes spewing out "YOU ARE ANTI-SEMITIC.....it's all bollocks......the Palestinians are a Semitic peoples and how the Zionists degrade them,talk about blaming the innocent over the past 60/70 years.

I'll tell you something.....if you asked an American Zionist who they would support in a conflict between the USA and Israel...it would always be ISRAEL.

Please remember though not all Jews are Zionist,and  I find them good folk, I have many Jewish friends.

Zionists carry Guiltiness......for life that's why most of them are horrible,it's all Me,Me, Me and Fcuk everyone else.

But you can never PAINT the Good Jews with the ZIONIST BRUSH...EVER......NO SIREE,


----------



## Shaarona (Jan 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Aisha was born ten years before the call.. She was 17 to 19 years old.

Your diatribe is a lie and vile as well.


----------



## theliq (Jan 23, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Sharrie........Considering America and pricks like PHONEY are some of the worlds worse child predators.....don't waste the effort in even responding to his Ignorant FILTH....he ain't worth a knatts ASS


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Not according to the hadiths were she states, I was playing with my dolls when I was given to the prophet, I was about 6 years old at the time. 

 Capter and verse from an Islamic source that no muslim dare deny

 Sahih Muslim Book 008, Number 3310:
 'A'isha (Allah be pleased with her) reported: Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him)  married me when I was six years old, and I was admitted to his house when I was nine years old.


 Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 64
 Narrated 'Aisha:
 that the Prophet married her when  she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old, and then she remained with him for nine years (i.e., till his death).

 Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 65
 Narrated 'Aisha:
 that the Prophet married her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old. Hisham said: I have been informed that 'Aisha remained with the Prophet for nine years (i.e. till his death)." what you know of the Quran (by heart)' 

 Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 88 
 Narrated 'Ursa:
 The Prophet wrote the (marriage contract) with 'Aisha while she was six years old and consummated his marriage with her while she was nine years old and she remained with him for nine years (i.e. till his death).

 Sahih Bukhari 5.234
Narrated Aisha:
 The Prophet engaged me when I was a girl of six (years). We went to Medina and stayed at the home of Bani-al-Harith bin Khazraj. Then I got ill and my hair fell down. Later on my hair grew (again) and my mother, Um Ruman, came to me while I was playing in a swing with some of my girl friends. She called me, and I went to her, not knowing what she wanted to do to me. She caught me by the hand and made me stand at the door of the house. I was breathless then, and when my breathing became Allright, she took some water and rubbed my face and head with it. Then she took me into the house. There in the house I saw some Ansari women who said, "Best wishes and Allah's Blessing and a good luck." Then she entrusted me to them and they prepared me (for the marriage). Unexpectedly Allah's Apostle came to me in the forenoon and my mother handed me over to him, and at that time I was a girl of nine years of age.

*Now here is the definitive proof of her age taken from things that happened and were recorded at the time* 
Sahih Muslim Book 008, Number 3311
 'A'isha (Allah be pleased with her) reported that Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) married her when she was seven years old, and he was taken to his house as a bride when she was nine, and her dolls were with her; *and when he (the Holy Prophet) died she was eighteen years old.*
The holy Prophet died when he was 63. So he must have married Ayesha when he as 51 and went to her when he was 54.

Sahih Bukhari Volume 8, Book 73, Number 33 
 Narrated 'Aisha:
 I never felt so jealous of any woman as I did of Khadija, though she had died three years before the Prophet married me, and that was because I heard him mentioning her too often, and because his Lord had ordered him to give her the glad tidings that she would have a palace in Paradise, made of Qasab and because he used to slaughter a sheep and distribute its meat among her friends.  


* Khadija died in December of 619 AD. That is two years before Hijra. At that time the Prophet was 51-years-old. So in the same year that Khadija died the prophet married Ayesha and took her to his home 3 years later, i.e. one year after Hijra. *But until she grow up he married Umm Salama.


 If Ayesha was older i.e. 16 or 18 as some Muslims claim, she would have remembered the religion of her parents prior to becoming Muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Whats wrong are you afraid of the truth being told about your beloved paedophile prophet and his incestuous ways. The proof is in the hadiths for all to see, and not even you dare call Mohamed and Ayesha LIARS.                 We don't need to LIE when the truth written in your holy books tells its own story. Would you like the one regarding the tribe of Jews at medina that refused to worship Mohamed telling next, or how about the ayatollahs book describing sexual relations with babies, men and animals


----------



## hjmick (Jan 23, 2014)

Well... He _did_ wait until she was nine...


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Your deflections are a lame attempt at both moral equivocation and obfuscation. For reasons unknown you seem determined to defend in Arab/Muslim culture that which even moral Arab/Muslims decry.
Your "concern" for the females who live under such conditions - the subject of this thread - extends only as far as you can toss mud on the Jews. 
Despite your plaintiff rants you are a disgusting individual.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 23, 2014)

look how this story was presented and received on USMB in 2009.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...all-these-muslims-must-be-in-big-trouble.html


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 23, 2014)

L.K.Eder said:


> look how this story was presented and received on USMB in 2009.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...all-these-muslims-must-be-in-big-trouble.html



Don't click that link because it came up in my Avast as a threat detected.  It could be a photo from that link was on a suspect site.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



In some part of the US 14 yrs can marry, but this is not arranged or forced marriage, it is consensual.  Judaism too marriage must be consensual, only betrothals are still arranged but either person can ask out at any time.  Divorce is also permitted in Judaism.
Even within marriage there are all kinds of protections and right for wives and children built into the laws, both religious and civil.
Unlike in areas where child marriage are common, education is important for both boys and girls.  There are meets and instruction that is encourage before marriage.  It is not something that should be rushed into.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Nope. Even Muslims agree spot hat Aisha was 8 or 9 when she married Mohammad and was raped by the pedo. She was forced to get engaged to him when she was six, so the crime actually began then. 

Today, Mohammad would be sentenced to death just for that crime.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Well... He _did_ wait until she was nine...


12 year olds are considered geezers to Muslim men emulating the prophet.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 23, 2014)

And since Islamists aspire to be just like Mohammed that explains their despicable practices.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 23, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Aisha was 18 when Mohammed died.  She might have been mature and consensual for a 9 yr old but she still played with dolls.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 23, 2014)

I think tossing around demeaning, 1400 yr old facts about Mohammed isn't just dicey and counter-productive but plain wrong. What Arab Muslim culture is in the 21st Century is not solely driven by what happened then just as other cultures have evolved since. Many of their traditions pre-date the 7th Century.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



I remember what the topic was about. I even made a civilized respond to the point, and with Coyote we disagreed but still have a healthy discussion.

Then this troll came along and started bashing my customs and religions, even though I didn't say anything bad about Islam in this thread.

She constantly takes this off topic and after some serious provocation has the nerve to tell others to not forget the issue of debate. Now, seriously?!

Well, it was a hoax, ok, good to know; what else do you expect, us to tear our shirts in grief? not gonna happen. So this time it was a lie, does it make Hamas any more respectful? Hardly.

And considering the fact that they tell constant lies about us, you'll get indifference from me. Apparently, when you invent a method you should take to mind it'll be used against you at some point.

Nonetheless, the truth is always appreciated.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Sherri has no case and neither do you


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



My deflection is no different at all from your deflection and is a response to it. This thread became an attempt at moral equivalence and obfuscarion from the fourth post on.

I have not and will not defend any sect or group of any faith that conducts itself in teprehensible manners but when npeople like you dig up obscure little articles in discussions about groups of people, in this case those who practice Islam, then the result will be Arab students getting beat up on public transportation and cab drivers being assaulted and etc.

Imagine this as an illustration and analogy. Suppose there was a thread about The Protocols, a hoax, and people kept interjecting obscure incideents to substantiate it, and believe me, their are plenty. Do those obscure incidents make it any less of a hoax? No, but the damage would have been done.

The subject of this thread, I believe and Coyote can certainly correct me if I am wrong, was about a hoax. it was aris2chat who took it off that topic. You read my posts. Do you actually think I am incapable of digging up  many articles from very legitimate sources about incidents of Jewish people and clergy engaging in sexual misconducts and abuse of children in all kinds of ways. I could but haven't, which may indeed fuel your and others attempts to label me an anti-Semite...because I expose your own bigotry and this is a tit for tat forum.

I am sick and tired of my Muslim neighbors being afraid to go grocery shopping. I am sick and tired of of the Muslim children in my neighborhood being afraid to walk to school because they wear a head covering. I sometimes walk them to their school and you wouldn't believe the vile things that are screamed from passing cars about them, their culture, their parents. And stuff like this occurs all over the country and I can totally understand how a small portion of these kids grow up to become alienated.

And it is the same behavior that is exhibited in your post that, in part, reflects the same hateful attitude. And you may actually want to consider this as you hurl your ridiculous slurs in my direction. If you don't think this hatefest directed at Muslim society today is not going to spill over on you tomorrow, think again. Your next, make no mistake about it...and you are making a lot of enemies that would normally be your friends along the way.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> I think tossing around demeaning, 1400 yr old facts about Mohammed isn't just dicey and counter-productive but plain wrong. What Arab Muslim culture is in the 21st Century is not solely driven by what happened then just as other cultures have evolved since. Many of their traditions pre-date the 7th Century.






 Study islam as I have and you see that it is still embroiled in the 7c mind-set. Most are at best semi literate so cant read for themselves what is written in the Koran. They are forced to pray in a dead language that barely 12 muslims can begin to understand, and they are taught the Koran parrot fashion without understanding what they are saying. Then when it is pointed out to them what they are practising they become angry and violent claiming that it is a lie. islam has not evolved, it cant without denying the whole of its beliefs. It is written that the Koran is the immutable word of god and no part of it can be taken away or changed, they access the 21c while still invoking evil spirits. They stone women for the crime of "maybe adultery" in other words hubby has got sick of his old hag and fancies a new young girl so he claims she has looked at another man. The whole religion was based on one mans psychopathic lust for wealth, women, power and sex with children. He changed the rules as often as it suited him which is why he married his brothers 6 year old daughter, but refused to marry his other brothers elderly widow.

 So you see telling the truth about islam and the muslims isn't demeaning it is setting the story straight so that more people look closer at islam.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You actually think that 14 y.o. girls can consent to marry?

Well, that oughta flush some statutory rapes down the toilet, at least in your eyes. Can't believe no one has objected to this.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



My sole case was that you accused Sherri of Jew hatred for one of her posts, it wasn't clear which one, and I said her post in no way compared with the posts by Jewish posters epressing Muslim hatred or defending the denigration of the Islamic faith.


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Regardless of what you and I think of girls marrying so  young, in the Southern states you will find many women in the past marrying at a very young age because they wanted to.  I don't know what goes on now, but I was acquainted with two women from Mississippi who were married at 14 because they wanted to be married; and by the time they were 16, already had two children.  In fact, even out here I was once reading an article where a woman was interviewed because she became a grandmother at 29.  I was totally shocked at that, but you can guess how young she and her daughter were when they married.  Today many young women don't jump at the chance to be married because they don't want to be tied down so young for various reasons like getting ahead in a career.  However, I am sure you must have been acquainted in your time of young women just getting out of high school becoming married right away.  In fact, if a female reached her mid 20's and was not married, she was considered by some as an Old Maid.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

The thread title remains a Zionist lie.

YOU have no case to keep repeating it.




Lipush said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title remains a Zionist lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you in Australia by any chance because what is the truth you say is a lie and vice versa.  Your views are arse about face.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




This "troll" came along and mildly responded to all the anti-Muslim posts made by people of your faith.

Do you really actually think those on my side of the fence could not go to town on Jews in matters like this but for the most part we have eercised restraint. I have tried to remain on topic.

What the heck do you think Phoenall is doing right now with his diatribe about the Holy Quran. He is opening the door wide open and laying out a red carpet for people to discuss the Torah and the Talmud but people have restrained themselves.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

Reading hate sites is not studying Islam.

And all you are doing is spewing lies and hate .




Phoenall said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I think tossing around demeaning, 1400 yr old facts about Mohammed isn't just dicey and counter-productive but plain wrong. What Arab Muslim culture is in the 21st Century is not solely driven by what happened then just as other cultures have evolved since. Many of their traditions pre-date the 7th Century.
> ...


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Sally said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



What I think is exactly this. The thread morphed into a discussion about chilod marriages and people began condemning islamic society for doing it, and then began justifying it in other cultures, as aris2chat did.

And apparently I am an anti-Semite because I for the most part hold people to the same standards, with consideration towards their culture and the economic conditions in which they grow up and live.

It is beyond me to condemn other people who eke out a living and struggle to survive when I, who lives a simple life and well within my means with very little self indulgent behavior, live in the lap of luxury and would be the envy of 95% of the world. I mean, I can listen to George Clinton and Parliament Funk any time I want and and buy art and good whiskey and the occasional errant cheeseburger so how am I gonna judge some guy on a rocky mountainside with a plow, six kids, and no horse.

I am going to try to understand him and his life so maybe I can help him to better help himself.


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



That is a whole lot of words without saying anything !

Impressive !


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading hate sites is not studying Islam.
> 
> And all you are doing is spewing lies and hate .
> 
> ...



What 'hate site' are you talking about ?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> I think tossing around demeaning, 1400 yr old facts about Mohammed isn't just dicey and counter-productive but plain wrong. What Arab Muslim culture is in the 21st Century is not solely driven by what happened then just as other cultures have evolved since. Many of their traditions pre-date the 7th Century.



The PARTICULAR issue regarding the marriage of muhummad to aisha is,   IMO,  
not a real issue------which is why I never mention it      Some of us have actually 
read the koran-----AISHA's own account was that she was given over to the house 
of muhummad for marriage at age six and the marriage was consumated when she 
was nine.      I do not see any reason for her to lie.    She was a prominent person 
in that society. ---------HOWEVER that which islam is is what islam is.    Justification of 
continued barbarity with   "oh ---its tribal custom"----is kinda dumb.     Of course 
the culture is driven by the modern world-----a fact in itself which disqualifies the  
"we can't help it----we inherited barbarity"


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading hate sites is not studying Islam.
> 
> And all you are doing is spewing lies and hate .
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally (Jan 23, 2014)

toastman said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



To me, it is the "Drama King" still at it, but he is always good for a laugh or two.  Nobody likes to see anyone in need, and that is why people give to charity to help those here in the States and the rest of the world, including his Muslim friends.  The sad thing is that conditions are going to get worse and worse for so many in the world.  

Population - Beyond 7 Billion - latimes.com


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Uh-huh. So the Quran is "the Holy Quran" and the Torah is just the Torah. Got it.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > look how this story was presented and received on USMB in 2009.
> ...




Indeed, the suspect site is a place called the US Message Board. Thanks for the warning but I didn't read it until after I clicked. These US Message Board places are obviously run by Muslim terrorists or linked to them somehow, doncha think?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am a bit spooked on searching for the ORIGINAL    thing ----the little girls and 
the grown men walking together------WHO IS RESPONSIBLE for claiming that it 
was a  MASS WEDDING?     did it appear in a publication?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



LOL...you are grasping at whatever straw in a windstorm. Muslims refer to the Quran as the Holu Quran. I have never seen the Torah reerred to as the Holy Torah.Fine, I will refer to it as the Holy Torah if that is what Jewish people prefer. It would be nice though if they did so themselves as well.

Will you? My very sincerest apologies for trying to respect other religions. I think y'all are trying to bait me to go after Jews. It isn't working and won't work. I will go after asses and if they nhappen to be Jewish, well, then they should behave better as, to many people, they cast a bad light in Jews everywhere and that is what promotes anti-Semitism, like it or not.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> I am a bit spooked on searching for the ORIGINAL    thing ----the little girls and
> the grown men walking together------WHO IS RESPONSIBLE for claiming that it
> was a  MASS WEDDING?     did it appear in a publication?



I traced it back to the beginning and I would rather not tell because at this point, telling what happened would be regarded as anti-Semitic...so find out for yourself or better yet, just make up a lurid, licentious, and pornographic story about Islam or Muhammad and give the people what they want.


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2014)

dreolin said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



More drivel from the drivel king LOL.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a true story of a forced child marriage, among the Jewish Haredi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesn't sound like she was forced but rather happy about being engaged to to her boyfriend.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 23, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> I am a bit spooked on searching for the ORIGINAL    thing ----the little girls and
> the grown men walking together------WHO IS RESPONSIBLE for claiming that it
> was a  MASS WEDDING?     did it appear in a publication?


snopes.com: Hamas Mass Wedding for 450 Little Girls


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit spooked on searching for the ORIGINAL    thing ----the little girls and
> ...



Mahmoud al-Zahar, Hamas chief in Gaza and Ahmed Jarbour, the Hamas official in Gaza responsible for social activity staged the event.  


the heading for the video was put in by the poster.

This video is from Live Leak but it also aired on Al Jazeera.  Al Jazeera spoke of the wedding staged by Hamas but nowhere in their report did it mention who the brides were, only showing the young girls with the grooms and that couples got paid by Hamas.

There is also a copy with an Imam speaking about how there is no minimum age but that Mohammed is the example and how young Aisha was.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

So, why do you keep pimping the lie?

It's a hoax and you keep pushing it as true.

Certainly, you expose Zionist morality for us all to see so very clearly. 

And this is not the first thread started on this hoax, and the hoax was debunked then too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

I expect this hoax is pushed on Israeli  shills in Hasbara school.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm presenting the original version and who was involved in organizing it.  I'm not pimping anything.
I'm simply presenting the facts.


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I expect this hoax is pushed on Israeli  shills in Hasbara school.



Sherri's responses is the true portrayal of someone who cannot handle the truth. 
This is a common trait we see among most, if not all pro - Palestinians here (and globally I would imagine)

Palestinian shills like Sherri need to understand that refusing to accept the truth, DOES NOT CHANGE THE TRUTH


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Wow!  So let's get this straight.  Hamas STAGES a fake wedding with dozens of little girls to entice other Pali animals into being terrorists, and Israel is blamed for it?  

What kind of depraved subhuman people do this?

I am glad we cleared up this case of "Israeli false propoganda".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 23, 2014)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It isn't BIGOTRY if it's actually happening.

And what is wrong with demonizing the practice of marrying female children to adult males?

What does "relatively" uncommon mean? That you haven't been invited to one of these weddings?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, why do you keep pimping the lie?
> 
> It's a hoax and you keep pushing it as true.
> 
> ...


What lie is that?  Hamas stages an event to honor it's terrorists with pedophilic fantasies, and Israel is to be blamed for the behavior of these animals?


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Except...*it's a hoax.*snopes.com: Hamas Mass Wedding for 450 Little Girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor hamas fell victim to a lie! That's hilarious, indeed. Any fresh lies about that innocent humanitarian outfit lately?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading hate sites is not studying Islam.
> 
> And all you are doing is spewing lies and hate .
> 
> ...






 Unlike you sharia I don't use hate sites, I study the subject in depth. As for the Koran I use the online Pickthall translation along with many of the Islamic sponsored translations. Strange thing is the translations are almost word for word exact. Couple this with readily available reports of Islamic brutality and atrocities and a picture starts to emerge of the real islam.
 Just as reading your posts and looking at your sources produces the picture of a muslim fundamentalist still living with HIS parents and wanting to fight the infidel in the name of allah, but is scared of getting hurt.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...






 There is a big difference between a 6 year old child being forced into marrying a 50 year old man and a 14 year old girl consenting to marrying her 15 year old boyfriend. Wasn't there a scandal in the US over a famous singer getting married to his cousin who was 15 at the time ?
 In the UK we had a law passed making it illegal for parents to take their children out of the country and force them to get married, the groups it was aimed at ignored the law and found them selves facing prison and having their children placed in care. The marriages were annulled under UK law and the spouses informed that they could not get a British passport on the back of the marriage. This caused a lot of problems for the fathers of the brides who had been paid extremely large sums of money to get around immigration laws. In some cases it led to murders of family members abroad, and honour killings in the UK.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





 The Koran is interesting if you want to learn about islam and the muslim mindset, but you need to read it in the order it was spoken to get that true feel of how Mohamed was affected by his mental condition.   Nothing holy about it as it is just re-hashed parts of the Torah and Bible with a lot of violence thrown in to attract certain elements from the arab world.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



There are also mosques in the UK who will agree to marry girls who are underage.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLpVbQdWEwY]LiveLeak com 18 UK mosques 'agree to perform underage marriages - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The thread title remains a Zionist lie.
> 
> YOU have no case to keep repeating it.
> 
> ...



The thread is Coyote pointing out journalist unprofessionalism.

Nobody says those inventing it are Zionists.

That is your own personal bullcrap.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Her Jew hatred is just another reason for my disliking of her. The main reason is pure prsonal so please stay out of it. As long as she doesn't apologize I'll keep pointing out just what a bitch she is.

And who put YOU as the lawyer of Islam, anyway? Are you a LAWYER for Judaism, too?!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



This thing began long before Phoenall came over here. So what are you talking about? Your Holy Quran doesnt interest me in the least. Who gives a damn! As I said. My own personal issue with sherri is what triggered this and here you come and plays at her defense without even knowing the whole story! What argument you have with the rest- solve them! But stay out of arguments which do not involves you! And dont take sides!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading hate sites is not studying Islam.
> 
> And all you are doing is spewing lies and hate .
> 
> ...



Sherri speaks of hates sites and take lessons about Talmud from Al-Aqsa.com


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...





 They also stockpile weapons and bomb making equipment in the mosques and have been known to stash forged documents in roof spaces. Both these were found in a Police raid on a mosque some years back, but because of Islamic hierarchy no one could be charged with any criminal offence. Time to close the loopholes and start arresting all members of any mosque found to be in breach of any Laws. Have a book detailing who every member is and any visiting members as well


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 24, 2014)

Time to keep an eye on the jails too which are breeding grounds for conversions to Islam.  A captive audience as it were.  Convert or be bullied into conversion.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Time to keep an eye on the jails too which are breeding grounds for conversions to Islam.  A captive audience as it were.  Convert or be bullied into conversion.





 Maybe move all the muslims to one prison and have strict rules, only beer to drink and pig to eat and two stones for the toilet.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Of course none of this alters the fact that this particular item was a massive hoax - taking an innocent event and trying to make it out to be a mass marriage of children under the age of ten.
> ...



It's not limited by a long shot to Arab/Muslim cultures and hoaxes like do little more than generate hatred for all Muslim and/or Palestinian people - regardless of what they believe or do.  And, like you say it distracts from real issues involving women and girls in many of these countries.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It didn't really happen KG.  There was no Hammas mass wedding of little girls in Palestine.  Ever. The readiness to believe a hoax and perpetrate it without ever looking further plays to reader's own prejudices.   No one is talking about not "demonizing" the practice of child marriage - I believe we are all on the same page regarding that issue - wherever it occurs.  At least try to get the facts straight before jumping in.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




oh----well good of you to remind us-----I still do not know who ORIGINATED the 
hoax and why.       Lots of hoaxes get perpetuated ----somehow most of them do 
not seem to bother you.     All genocides and pogroms  are based on libels -----do you think this one would galvanize a genocide or a lynching?      Everytime there is a massacre of 
copts in Egypt------there is an underlying  LIBEL      I am---by no means trying to 
TRIVIALIZE  libels of any kind------simply presenting a practical perspective.

it is not surprising that a jewish journalist  OUTED the HOAX-----jews have been 
victims of  libel galvanized  massacres for millenia and are SENSITIVE to the 
phenomenon


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > So, why do you keep pimping the lie?
> ...



No.  They didn't.   The only "pedophilic fantasies" are the spin you are attempting to put on an ordinary wedding.  Many weddings include child relatives in the festivities.  Every heard of Flower Girls and Ring Bearers?  Usually young children do those honors and I've never heard anyone trying to cast pedophilic aspersions on those.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWNNFXWHmDU]8-year-old Yemeni Child Bride Dies on Wedding Night! - YouTube[/ame]

With story like this, it is understandable for the misunderstanding assumption that the girls were the brides.  No where can I find any evidence of real brides for those 450 grooms paid by Hamas.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

The thread is addressing a Zionist hoax  that was debunked for the Zionist filth it was.

You seem to be defending it and have since then gone off on a personal attack tirade against me.

WEll, get over yourself, Mossad agent, the world does not revolve around Israel or Israeli shills like you. 

There was a wedding and I think it was way back in 2008 and ever since then Israeli shills and racist filth like you have been blasting photos of the wedding across the internet and lyingly claiming the brides were children.

It was a hoax in 2008 and every time the lie is repeated it remains a lying Zionist hoax spewed by lying Zionists just like you.







Lipush said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




I don't think you can ever know who really originated it - they become viral overnight.  The original author of the article (the legit article that the hoax was taken from) had a pretty good commentary of it.

Any hoaxes that involve demonizing innocent people bother me.  I've seen this photo circulated many times with claims of a mass wedding of little children, but never seen it refuted until I saw it in snopes.  Conspiracy theory rationalizations, libel, etc are all tools used to promote bigotry but even when they are discreditd, people stlil choose to believe it.  Why?  It feeds into their own bias'.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> 8-year-old Yemeni Child Bride Dies on Wedding Night! - YouTube
> 
> With story like this, it is understandable for the misunderstanding assumption that the girls were the brides.  *No where can I find any evidence of real brides for those 450 grooms paid by Hamas.*



It's in the original article quoted in Snopes *-the journalist covering it explained it!*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

That is a story from Yemen and we already discussed that lie too in a prior thread .

The child came forward to tell the world she was alive 



aris2chat said:


> 8-year-old Yemeni Child Bride Dies on Wedding Night! - YouTube
> 
> With story like this, it is understandable for the misunderstanding assumption that the girls were the brides.  No where can I find any evidence of real brides for those 450 grooms paid by Hamas.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

There is another hoax about Saudi Arabia going around for years now too, it's always reported as if it just happened. That was about a woman who was going to be executed for adultery, and the fact is she never was.ANd she was freed.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is another hoax about Saudi Arabia going around for years now too, it's always reported as if it just happened. That was about a woman who was going to be executed for adultery, and the fact is she never was.ANd she was freed.



I think hoaxes should be exposed with facts but it doesn't seem to do much good because people WANT to believe it, so they will.  Another one that keeps popping up is the dancing Israeli's at 911.  There are a lot of hoaxes related to 911.


----------



## Sally (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is another hoax about Saudi Arabia going around for years now too, it's always reported as if it just happened. That was about a woman who was going to be executed for adultery, and the fact is she never was.ANd she was freed.





Tut, tut, Mrs. Sherri, it appears that you don't like hearing what goes on in the Muslim world regardless what the topic is, not even when it comes to Christians being murdered by your friends.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri is disappointed that she isn't up and about so that she can fly over to her beloved Palestinians and help them with their hideous cartoons where the children are taught to hate the Jews.  Then again, maybe if she was capable of it, she would fly over there and lead a band of Jihadists against the Christians in Muslim countries.  The bottom line here is that many women are mistreated in the world all over, and it is very sad to see this.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY4gNBf2n3o&hd=1]11 Year Old Child Bride Speaks Out Before Being Killed - YouTube[/ame]

Another child bride before she was killed.

This is why assuming the girls were brides of soon to be warriors willing to die for Hamas can be understood.

Too many children are sexually abuse, physically abused and forced to become brides.  Too many are maimed and killed.  Some willing just to escape have killed themselves.

Real or not, hamas staged and event that in islam can be understood as Mohammed wedding Aisha.

Real, mock or proxy, the implication is there.  It is the promise in the gardens of Allah of virgins for the martyrs


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

That is another hoax.

AND that was in Yemen.

AND It had nothing to do with Hamas.

AND Hamas is not the one here demonizing a wedding, where essentially flower girls were in the wedding .

And another point, I think these  weddings can be quite elaborate.

I was just recently looking at Facebook Photos of an engagement between a Palestinian American man and a Palestinan woman from Gaza.

AN engagement party looked more elaborate than most American weddings. 

I know a bit about weddings in Iran, they are very elaborate affairs too. Celebrations can go on for days, leading up to and through the wedding ceremony.


----------



## toastman (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is another hoax.



Link ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I know a bit about weddings in Iran, they are very elaborate affairs too. Celebrations can go on for days, leading up to and through the wedding ceremony.



Sometimes ya have to call in the drones to keep 'em from going....and going.....and going.....and.......


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is another hoax about Saudi Arabia going around for years now too, it's always reported as if it just happened. That was about a woman who was going to be executed for adultery, and the fact is she never was.ANd she was freed.
> ...





the HOAX  of  the DANCING ISRAELIS     ------is really very understandable---
In the wake of   9-11-----more than a 1000 people were arrested-----something 
like a sweep of  "the usual suspects"        The overwhelming majority were 
muslims-------being such a common commodity NONE MADE NEWS-----the single 
case of  JOOOOOS ARRESTED   went viral   ------it was a  'man bites dog'  phenomenon---
cooked up in the mosques of jersey city and brooklyn just as was---
the JOOOS DID NOT SHOW UP FOR WORK in manhattan that day......

      ----anyone who reads the news should do so with some level of discernment 
              and an ability to evaluate credibility

       as to adulterers in saudi arabia------talk to a saudi.      My guess based on  
       a bit of insight is that adultery HAPPENS----most undetected.     Fact is --
       the penalty for female adulterers is death over there and there have been 
       documented cases-------mostl likely not a whole lot------people tend to 
       do those things  UNDER COVER.    As to friday afternoon beheadings-----
       according to my saudi informants-----not infrequent and a public event---
       well attended


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

Here, we debunk another MEMRI story, exposing MEMRI for the propaganda rag it is. 

And notice there are now two lies, that the original events took place and that her family subsequently killed her. 

"Is 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' who took the internet by storm telling the whole truth? Doubts emerge about Yemeni girl's story
&#8226;Nada al-Ahdal claimed she was only saved after her uncle intervened
&#8226;Yemeni girl produced YouTube clip threatening to kill herself if married
&#8226;Children's rights group Seyaj says parents did not try to marry her off

&#8226;Parents also deny wanting to do so - but Nada still stands by her story
&#8226;Crunch meeting results in deal for Nada to live with parents and uncle"

Nada al-Ahdal: Doubts raised over whether 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' was telling the whole truth | Mail Online





aris2chat said:


> 11 Year Old Child Bride Speaks Out Before Being Killed - YouTube
> 
> Another child bride before she was killed.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > That is another hoax.
> ...





Nada al-Ahdal: Doubts raised over whether 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' was telling the whole truth | Mail Online


----------



## toastman (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You obviously don't read articles before you post them, do you?

First off, read the title: *Is 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' who took the internet by storm telling the whole truth? Doubts emerge about Yemeni girl's story*

Notice the word DOUBTS in the title. Either way, I read the article, and there is nothing at all that proves her statement to be untrue. In fact, she still stands by her story: "*Parents also deny wanting to do so - but Nada still stands by her story*

So Sherri, considering all this, your comment: "*Here, we debunk another MEMRI story, exposing MEMRI for the propaganda rag it is. *, is just another bullshit lie. NOTHING is debunked in the article. Unless I missed something and you can show me??? 

Also written in the article:

*Whether Nada's claims are true or not, the practice of marrying young girls is widespread in Yemen *

The only thing that was debunked, was you claim that the original story was debunked

Chalk up another fail for Sherri !


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Nah, the clip didn't look like an actual wedding at all.  It was a staged mock wedding event by Hamas, to honor these men.  

The girls made to look like brides. Even makeup was used. Makes you think of the psycho parents that would approve of this child abuse in the first place. 

What kind of sick people do this?  Have they nothing better to do but engage in these Satanic rituals?  This is the ultimate lack of morality, chauvinism and pedophilic culture.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

Her story is in doubt but MEMRI reports it as if it is solid fact. 

They do not tell the full story, like the fact the human rights group even does not believe the story told. 

And the Zionist poster just posted it claiming her family subsequently killed her, a flat out untruth. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

MEMRI lies and distorts and misstates.

They have no credibility.

They are nothing but a hate site.

AND HOAXES like this say nothing about child marriage practices of anyone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

The only true coerced child marriage I am reading of here is the forced marriage of the 13 year old Haredi child ; in Israel, a child marriage of a JEWISH child.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

As I recall, posters defended child marriages of Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

The video speaks for itself.  Hamas psychos staged a mass fake wedding to little girls as a publicity stunt to honor these men. There are no other "brides" in this event other than the 7 to 10 year olds.   What kind of sick animals abuse their own kids like  this?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CDgjogUYFY]Hamas Shocking Mass Wedding For 450 Little Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

Hamas did no such thing, Zionist Roudy just refuses to accept the hoax has been exposed as the hoax it is, and he just keeps on pimping those Zionist lies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

"Photographs and video from the latter event were quickly circulated via e-mail, accompanied by commentary asserting that most (or all) of the brides at the wedding were actually "pre-pubescent girls" who, despite being under ten years of age, were being married off to men in their mid- to late-twenties (in large part because the older women who were the real brides were not visibly evident in those images). Although the photographs and video footage did originate with the July 2009 mass wedding event, and they do show pre-pubescent girls dressed in clothing resembling bridal garb holding hands with older men, the young girls in these pictures were not being married off to adult males; they were relatives of the brides and grooms (typically nieces and cousins ranging in age from three to eight years old) who were merely ancillary participants in the ceremony, performing a function similar to that of flower girls in western-style weddings. Even though news accounts document that they were undeniably present, the older women who did get married that day weren't apparent in the recorded images because, unlike the style of weddings most westerners are accustomed to, brides don't take center stage at this type of event"


Read more at snopes.com: Hamas Mass Wedding for 450 Little Girls


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 24, 2014)

> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




*This whole thread does nothing but confuse me.   I have just read and reread it and I am really no wiser than I was before.  
This post is just one example of why I am confused, Dreolin predicts what will happen if he puts that stupid little bugger Toast on ignore and then when it is obvious that Dreolin has put toast on ignore, Toast does exactly what Dreolin predicted, not only proving that Toast is stupid but also that he is a liar as his own words in this post indicate,*


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here, we debunk another MEMRI story, exposing MEMRI for the propaganda rag it is.
> 
> And notice there are now two lies, that the original events took place and that her family subsequently killed her.
> 
> ...



The parents were approached and agreed to marry her off as a child, and were paid $2000.  Her sisters were married off at 12 and 14 soon after.

Child Runaway Bride Speaks Out: 'I Fled Ignorance' - Middle East - News - Israel National News


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 24, 2014)

*Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > toastman said:
> >
> >
> > > Of course when you have no argument, just bring out the name calling
> ...



While I think toastman has shown himself to be a liar many times over, I do not think this is such a case. I think it instead demonstrates what a truly incredibly stupid person he is.

I explained to him more than once that my putting him on ignore would have effect at all on his ceasing to respond to my posts.

Here is what I said exactly, and again, more than once, and in reponse to his ridiculous statement below...

He says:
"Like I said, if you don't like me responding to your bigoted, idiotic, useless, bullshit posts, then put me on ignore.

I respnd:
"And like I said, you are stupid. My putting you on ignore will not stop you from responding to my posts. It will only stop me from seeing your response.

Apparently, you cannot understand that very simple concept. Tell ya what. Stop responding to my posts. It is as simple as that. Stop stalking me. Stop PMing me. Leave me the fuck alone. I will put you on ignore if that is what it takes. If I see that you have responded to me, all bets are off."

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8502903-post35.html

He probably still can't figure it out. 

I will now take him off ignore. I pretty much ignore the little pissant anyway but I am not going to work with my hands tied behind my back and give the fool an unlimited supply of free shots.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*


Jaysus, Patrick, you blasphemer, you!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *This whole thread does nothing but confuse me.   I have just read and reread it and I am really no wiser than I was before.
> ...


Why don't you two bogtrotters take your conversation to the girls bathroom.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hamas did no such thing, Zionist Roudy just refuses to accept the hoax has been exposed as the hoax it is, and he just keeps on pimping those Zionist lies.


So not only are you stupid,ignorant and crazy, and crazy, but deaf and blind as well. 

Quote of the year by Jihad Sherri:



> Hamas resembles Jesus!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*


Maybe this happened because what was supposed to be a hoax, turned out to be one perpetrated by Hamas, and to a certain extent TRUE.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

You brought this case up here and also falsely reported the child was killed subsequently by her family?

WHY did you post an untruth like that?

A simple search would have shown you she was not killed. 

And you ignore the fact the human rights group did not even believe the girls story. 





aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here, we debunk another MEMRI story, exposing MEMRI for the propaganda rag it is.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*
> ...


Here's the kicker....He calls Dreolin (himself) and Sunni "serious" posters.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here, we debunk another MEMRI story, exposing MEMRI for the propaganda rag it is.
> ...



Arutz7 and MEMRI.

Ya know, all these stories from biased sources really does an extraordinary injustice to those children who are actually victimized. You are contributing to the victimization of these children, aris, beginning with your defense of the ISLAMIC marriage hoax. it is titular journalism at best.

But I suppose, as long as we can find fault with whatever group we have chosen to hate, it makes it so much easier to ignore the abuses that go right on under our noses every day.

This has become one of the most disgusting threads I have ever seen, not because of what happens in the world, but by poster's attitudes toward what is happening in the world.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


No one here claims it's true.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahmad Algorashi, president of Seyaj, had said on Saturday that his organisation did not believe Nada's parents tried to force her into marriage - a view shared by the Yemen Women's Union.  Yemen's  leading childrens rights group Seyaj now believes portions of the girls story were made up, and her parents have been keen to stress that they never wished to marry her offAhmad Algorashi, president of Seyaj, had said on Saturday that his organisation did not believe Nada's parents tried to force her into marriage - a view shared by the Yemen Women's Union.

Nada al-Ahdal: Doubts raised over whether 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' was telling the whole truth | Mail Online






SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You brought this case up here and also falsely reported the child was killed subsequently by her family?
> 
> WHY did you post an untruth like that?
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 24, 2014)

You bring up this questionable story and condemn the parents, but a 13 year old Jewish girls marriage you defended.

Why the double standard?





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ahmad Algorashi, president of Seyaj, had said on Saturday that his organisation did not believe Nada's parents tried to force her into marriage - a view shared by the Yemen Women's Union.  Yemen's  leading childrens rights group Seyaj now believes portions of the girls story were made up, and her parents have been keen to stress that they never wished to marry her offAhmad Algorashi, president of Seyaj, had said on Saturday that his organisation did not believe Nada's parents tried to force her into marriage - a view shared by the Yemen Women's Union.
> 
> Nada al-Ahdal: Doubts raised over whether 11-year-old 'escaped child bride' was telling the whole truth | Mail Online
> 
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*



It is not "islam", it the abuse of children, but this happens to be a middle east forum so Islam and Judaism, perhaps even Catholicism will be under the microscope.  
It is harmful for a girl till her body has sufficiently grown and her body has time to adjust to her cycle, to engage in sex.  To have sex with an adult man who does not consider his body mass against her small frame is an attack.

Since Islam advocates boldly go on TV and speak of no minimum age of marriage and Mohammed by the example, having sex with his wife while she was but 9 yr if age, this should be discussed.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



That is a very unfortunate and unwise choice of words on a thread that has become anout men who sexually abuse young girls.

I do not doubt your deliberation and intent, however.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*
> ...


And, child brides occurs mostly in Muslim countries and societies because they believe they are following the example of  their prophet Mohammad. The more Islamic a society, the more prevalent the issue of child brides.


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 24, 2014)

> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




*Fuck you Hoss don't put that shit on me !!!*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it not wisely said:

_If they are old enough to bleed they are old enough to be butchered._

Oh, that was about animals?  Prophet maybe oughta have been more specific!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > dreolin said:
> >
> >
> > > That is a very unfortunate and unwise choice of words on a thread that has become anout men who sexually abuse young girls.
> ...


Take yer conversations outside then. I wasn't implying anything other than you two girls are nasty little tattletales.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Coyote I have a complaint about this thread so I thought I would bring it to your attention and see if you have anything you can do to correct it.  First of all the opening post is excellemt, it is an idea that is worth discussing not only for it's relavance to the Middleeast but for it's wider implications that I am sure some people have seen.  Being able to trust the press is fundemental.  My complaint is that you have allowed people to turn what could have been a great thread into a forum where most of the Zionist poster only use it to express their hatred on Islam and Arabs.  Now I know that was not your intention but others have come along and derailed this post from the few serious posters who wanted to discuss the topic Dreolin, Sunni Man and maybe a few others.  I would suggest shutting down the whole thread before it gets completely out of control, but maybe it is to late for that !!!*
> ...



What I think is that, by and large, the pro-Paletinian posters have made very little references to the somewat bizarre sexual practices and teachings of the Jewish community, and those few exceptions (yes, I made one of them) have been solely for the purposes of illustrating that the issue of child abuse is not an exclusively Muslim problem.

Do you really think that the pro-Palestinian or neutral posters could not flood this thread with posts about israelis and Jews and Israelis involved in similar cases involving Jews, Jewish clergy, Talmudic teachings and teachings from the Holy Torah, and from legitimate sources no less, not the bigoted hate sites and propaganda sites upon which you so fervently rely.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > dreolin said:
> >
> >
> > > That is a very unfortunate and unwise choice of words on a thread that has become anout men who sexually abuse young girls.
> ...



I used to respect Hoss because at one time we shared a common enemy, but no longer.
Watch him try to wiggle out of this.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck you Hoss don't put that shit on me !!!*
> ...


Read my reply to Patrick, then take a walk in an elevator shaft.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

​


Hossfly said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck you Hoss don't put that shit on me !!!*
> ...



Maybe if you would have said that to your stupid ass buddy about his tagging along after me and making inane and personal attacks and nothing else, we wouldn't be at this point where you makie your thinly veiled allegations.

Go to hell.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



Why don't you just tell me to put a gun to my head, you low life fuck.

You can just chalk it up to another vet who broke down. Another meaningless statistic.

You wanna go off topic, fine.

Fuckin' Cav.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck you Hoss don't put that shit on me !!!*
> ...


Would that be before or after you threatened to do a "mock attack" on a Jewish senior citizen's care center?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...


Let's talk about phoney mass weddings.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > patrickcaturday said:
> ...



Crime and cruelty exists in every society, but there is a difference between crime and excusing and justifying those crimes in the name if god or as obligated by religion.

I've seen hatemonger misuse the talmud or torah, but as humans we have evolved from stone age to iron age all the way to the computer age.  We adapt and so do our laws.


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I believe, if you don't want to be regarded as an anti-Semite, you must now refer to the Torah as The Holy Torah.

And I see hatemongers like you, Phoenall, and your whole sick crew, on this very thread, misuse the Holy Quran.


----------



## toastman (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



How so ? Which post are you talking about ?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



I respect the text as interests of study, but I am not religious so they are not holy to me, they are paper and ink printed with machines.....books, or scanned and so many electronic bits and bytes.
Man made creations.
if I ever meet god I will probably say "holy shit he does exist".  till then you can shove that "holy" up the proverbial camel's rear.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




I am a jew-----I have never before encountered  the phrase  "THE HOLY TORAH"---In which mosque were you told that   "NOW JEWS INSIST THAT PEOPLE SAY  "HOLY TORAH" 
   ??????     was the imam who came up with that statement sober at the time?----
   you can be damned sure that the idiot phrase   "the noble kharahan"  will never 
   escape my lips -------it is true that some people ---in speaking english say  "holy bible"---
   but I know of no equivalent in hebrew -----anyone    ?????

   how does one  "misuse"   a koran?      A college classmate once tried to 
   make a melted cheese sandwich with a clothes iron-------I would call that 
   MISUSE of an iron


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I believe you should be addressing this to SAYIT.

Many Myslims refer to the Quran as "The Holy Quran" and I try to respect that. To my knowledge Jewish people do not refer to the Torah as "The Holy Torah" but SAYIT took exception to that for some reason so out of respect, I started calling it that as well. 

It is not so much a question of "dieties" but more a question of trying to respect other cultures.

I merely posted it as an advisory note. I don't care either way or one or the other, holy or without that adjective.. Mostly it is just lingua franca. Just becaise they are not holy to you does not mean they aren't to other people.

So again, take it up with SAYIT.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




Good points    Dreolin------groups and peoples are entitled to the same 
 "respect"    they offer.     Generally muslims seem to like the phrase  
  'noble koran"--------that's them  -------I have never heard or read from 
  any muslim source  the bible or torah called  "the noble torah or bible"---
  or the "holy torah or bible"      I have heard and read---MANY TIMES----the 
  bible &/or torah  called    "FRAUDULENT"    and ---a PACK OF PERVERSE LIES---
  ....WRITTEN BY PERVERSE LIARS ---THE ENEMEEES OF ISLAAAAM -----
  etc etc.           are you very young or just dim ?


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Talk to SAYIT!!! He took issue with it.

Very few people call it "The Holy Bible".

I apologize. I neglected to put the last 'The Holy Quran" in quotes.

There are times when your English usage and grammar and punctuation is erratic. I do not nitpick you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



My english grammar and usage is fine------my keyboard does not pick up commas 
and periods consistently-----I try to compensate with dashes   ----  <<     I was not nit picking your usage-----I was commenting on your comment which was    "one is called an
 anti semite if one does not say  "holy"  torah"         Say it  wrote that???   I missed it


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcaturday said:


> > dreolin said:
> >
> >
> > > That is a very unfortunate and unwise choice of words on a thread that has become anout men who sexually abuse young girls.
> ...



And like it or not and lest we get lost in Hoss's luridly perverse thoughts, the term "bogtrotter" is an ethnic and racial slur. Imagine the complete and unending uproar were someone to issue a "****" or "Shylock" and yet these same people think nothing of tossing about the diminutive "Pally" or "Muzzie" in the same sentence where theey accuse someone of being a racist or bigot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> > *Fuck you Hoss don't put that shit on me !!!*
> ...




try again     caturday-----in fact your fellows use derogatory language and classic
libelous filth typical of your ilk ------- against jews 
INCESSANTLY-------your complaint is silly -----  PS----I have never heard or read 
the term  "bogtrotter" ----but I have seen the term  SHYLOCK on this board many times 
and your fellow   auto de fe players have managed to express the term   "ZIONIST"  as 
if it were a  "dirty word"---------kinda like listening to the chatter of inebrietes in 
SHANTY TOWN

    "bogtrotter"  ?????


----------



## dreolin (Jan 24, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Talk to SAYIT!!! He took issue with it.

He took exception to me referring to "The holy Quran" and exempting the Torah from that designation. They are all holy books to their practitioners and the Muslims frequently refer to thee Quran as "Holy". I am aware jews do not but apparently SAYIT has a problem with that. Don't ask me. 

Hell, this whole thing is turning into a country song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sco_eBvXGTQ]David Allan Coe - You Never Even Called Me By My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



oh   Ok   now I got it-----say-it  objected to the  JUXTAPOSITION of  
"HOLY KORAN"    with just plain old  "TORAH"       I agree with him----in 
conversation ----in mixed groups-----you should  maintain EQUITY otherwise 
you present as  BIASED -----something like   "THIS IS MY BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER,  
AND THAT'S THE OTHER ONE"


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 24, 2014)

dreolin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Religion is an individual thing.  Some people have it, I don't.  My I wrote papers and my theses on religious anthropology.  I was even invited to use the Vatican archives to do research on  particular item the Vatican wanted to acquire.  I have broken bread with Patriarchates and Rabbis and had an interview with a Pope.  I've been round the world at visited just about every type of temple and house of worship. 
I respect people that are truly gifted with a pious belief, but I don't have it and I will not find it in any organized religion that exists today.  The loud and obnoxious hypocrisy of book thumpers  sicken me.
My father was devout and in the end I would take him to services, but I was not about to take communion just to please him, even for his memorial service.  I did take one of the sweet rolls offered after the eulogy. Passover makes more sense to me than a flat rice/wheat cake dipped in bitter wine.  I at lease like the taste of matzo and steamed whitefish cakes. 
I've had a remarkable life only tempted twice to actually do harm, both times I found alternatives, though if I had acted I might have saved many lives.  I just believe in peace when others didn't.  I've seen the worse horrors of mankind and the most beautiful sites.  I was raised with more than twenty religions all represented. The quran means recited or he recited.  I am not about to call it the holy he recited or care about hanging it in a sling or wrapped in a towel.  I have margin notes, underlines, post-its and highlights on almost every page, many of them dogeared and ragged.  The bible is just as bad.  Between children and grandchildren I probably have crayon marks on some of the pages as well.  Other religious, legal, theological and supplementary text I have on disc or online.  I will speak about and pick apart any or all of them if I feel the need.
They are books, tools.  They were not written by the hand of god, but by man, and today with modern machines.  I am not about the pander to someone else's sensibilities over a book.  Just for you clarification, it is referred to a the noble quran or just plain quran by the devout, not holy.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Thank you for sharing that with us Aris.   

You remind me of myself in many ways (although definitely not as old). Having lived in the Middle East you cannot avoid it. The horrors that religion is capable of is indescribable, the monsters it creates, the savagery and pure barbarism with little or no respect for life. Even children.  I have seen it too.  But mostly from Islam.  I have witnessed Islam destroy and devour a country I was born and raised in. 

While there are fanatics in other faiths, in the worse case, they are bigots who attack others verbally, or speak bad about other people from other faiths, as racists in the West usually do.  But as you know, that is not the case with Islam.  There is no compromise, and an Islamic fanatic almost always has violent tendencies.  It's in the DNA of the religion, jihad.  I am speaking from personal experience as I believe we share similar backgrounds.


----------



## theliq (Jan 25, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Crikey Marg,I thought you only live/lived by the ZIONIST,TERRORIST MANTRA,but nice to see you are expanding your mind.........Although I know you to be an ,just cut the ZIONISM and you would become A GOD in my mind .

Regards to your family and You Marg..steve still loving Palestinians and most Jews....But SAY NO TO TERRORISTS who ever they are.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 25, 2014)

dreolin said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



I had no issue with your failure to refer to the Torah as "the Holy Torah" - no one does - but rather your *choice* to refer to the Koran as "the Holy Quran," a phrase one very rarely, if ever (and never at USMB), hears.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 25, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




right  SAY-IT       in fact the commonly used phrase used by muslims for that abomination
-----at least in WRITING is   "the noble koran"------    I have never heard it in conversation


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 25, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...



Evidently it is "Holy" to Dreol.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yeah, only a convert to Islam or a terrorist ass kisser would refer to the "how to be a terrorist for dummies" manual as "holy". LOL.


----------



## patrickcaturday (Jan 25, 2014)

> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > dreolin said:
> ...




*What a fucked up thing to say.  You know Dreolin is a Viet Nam Vet and I am sure you are aware of the increased suicide rate among them.  Here you are telling him to kill himself, you have a lot of class Hoss .  Yeah, you are a real classy guy !!!*


----------

